# Help--yard sale on Gore Creek



## KimW

Hey Guys,
My friend lost her Pyranha S6(red and orange) and a Seven 2 paddle below the treatment plant on lower Gore Creek this past Wednesday. High water so I'm sure they could very well be down valley now, but she had her name (Kathy Shaw) and number on both so I would have thought she would have heard by now. Please keep eyes and ears out! You can contact me too if you find them! Just want to get her back out soon--thanks!
Kim


----------



## thogan

Yea that section is kickn rt now.


----------



## tshollenberger

KimW said:


> Hey Guys,
> My friend lost her Pyranha S6(red and orange) and a Seven 2 paddle below the treatment plant on lower Gore Creek this past Wednesday. High water so I'm sure they could very well be down valley now, but she had her name (Kathy Shaw) and number on both so I would have thought she would have heard by now. Please keep eyes and ears out! You can contact me too if you find them! Just want to get her back out soon--thanks!
> Kim


There's a small chance I might know where it's pinned - underwater for now. Call 331-6993 and I'll tell you what I know.


----------



## KimW

I will call you Sunday


----------



## fishbowl

Bump. Any signs of Kathy's stuff.


----------



## KimW

*Where did it go?*

Okay, guys. 
So a boat (I was thinking it was hers) has been pinned for weeks now right by the Avon water treatment plant. I was waiting for the water to drop to get it. Anyhoo, a couple of days ago I walked by it on the bike path with a friend and it was there but there was some of that "Do not cross" yellow tape on the shore by it. I didn't really think much of it but since the Eagle dropped I went to look at it again and it is gone. It was really pinned on there so someone must have gotten it. Anyone?


----------



## stumpster

Hey Kim, you might want to give the EC Sheriff's Office a call and see if it got pulled out durring one of their many rescues this last week..


----------



## Becca10380

KimW said:


> Okay, guys.
> So a boat (I was thinking it was hers) has been pinned for weeks now right by the Avon water treatment plant. I was waiting for the water to drop to get it. Anyhoo, a couple of days ago I walked by it on the bike path with a friend and it was there but there was some of that "Do not cross" yellow tape on the shore by it. I didn't really think much of it but since the Eagle dropped I went to look at it again and it is gone. It was really pinned on there so someone must have gotten it. Anyone?


We saw that boat yesterday, 7.4.08...didn't look like it was moving anytime soon. It is in the middle of the river, just past the metal stairs heading down to the river.


----------



## thogan

saw a red and orange yak a ways below that drop yesterday. it was pinned in the middle of the river i think before you get to the gold course.


----------



## KimW

*Yep, that's it.*

Hey Tom,
That's the one. . .did the Edwards Mile today and saw that it had moved. Bummer--right in the freekin' middle of the river. Plan on working on it in the next day or two, but if any of you see it floating by pick it up for us!!! Good karma and beer for all! Thanks! Kim


----------



## thogan

Kim 
Im boating that section tomorrow and will attempt a recon if still there. Water has dropped enough there may be an eddy behind the boat
Tom


----------



## stumpster

I'm sure someone contacted u but in case they didn't its at alpinequest..


----------



## fishbowl

Sean called me today. Thanks for all the help everyone. Sounds like she's a sunken ship.


----------



## KimW

fishbowl said:


> Sean called me today. Thanks for all the help everyone. Sounds like she's a sunken ship.


RIP


----------



## thogan

LO siento


----------

